# Differences Between a GLS and GLX



## gandy (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi there,
I just bought a used 2001 New Beetle GLX 1.8 Turbo. I cannot figure out the differences between a loaded GLS and a GLX. Does anyone know?
Also, I have a 1.8 Turbo but it doesn't have the Turbo emblem on the back! Is this an add-on or did some have them and why not all Turbos? I'm going to shop around for an emblem.
Thanks in advance for this info.. it's been buggin' me!


----------



## nathankaufman (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Differences Between a GLS and GLX (gandy)*

The GLX is the highest trim package. I believe in the jetta and golf it has the vr6 standard, and so on the beetle it has the 1.8t standard. 
You can see everything that the GLX entails if you go to vw's website and click build my vw, i think it shows a list of what is available, not available and standard at each of the 3 trim packages.
The 'turbo' badge probably isn't included with the GLX because it's supposed to be the 'classy' version, opposed to a sport package, shouldn't be too expensive if you add it on, tho.
Enjoy the new ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slydogrrr32 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Differences Between a GLS and GLX (gandy)*

I purchased a 2000 GLX Beetle new and the difference at that time was that the GLX came with the automatic spoiler on the back that automatically launched at about ~95 mph. This is how you could tell it was a Turbo. You'll have to get it up to speed to check out if it works automatically!







The current Beetles auto spoiler deploys at a much lower speed.
The other Beetles, including the GLS did not have this feature even if you purchased it with the 1.8T.
I also had a 1998 Beetle GL that had the 2.0 L and it had a multitude of problems from the day I picked it up. Luckily? Someone totalled it when they fell asleep and ran a red light when I had a green light. I didn't even see him and didn't have time to brake. The force of the impact tore my pewter beetle keychain apart.
The Beetle is a very safe car. Anyway, the GLX 1.8T was a much better car and I was pretty happy with it...very few problems. Like the other guy says, the GLX was the top of the line, fully loaded Beetle in 2000.
The only problem I had with my GLX was the check engine light would activate every winter. The VW service dept. told me this happens when you take it to the car wash on subzero days and the sensor gets messed up until the weather gets warm. The problem is you never know if this is the case or maybe there is a worse scenerio for the check engine light. It costs you $$(out of warranty) to find out each time the check engine light comes on for peace of mind.
I believe there were Turbo emblems for sale to put on your GLX. But, I'd rather not advertise, let them find out for themselves! My Beetle was black so it was not as easy to see the auto spoiler. 
Congratulations on getting a GLX, I think you'll enjoy it. Most bang for the buck modification I did was a GIAC chip. 
-Jon



_Modified by slydogrrr32 at 4:18 AM 9-23-2005_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Differences Between a GLS and GLX (gandy)*

VW added the turbo emblem in 02. 
In 03 VW eliminated the GLX trim code, changing it to GLS.
The NBeetle Coupe currently comes in two trims....GL and GLS.
GL has leatherette, standard radio, steel wheels w/ covers, no sunroof.
GLS adds leather trim, Monsoon, alloy wheels, and sunroof.
Of course there additional packages that can be added to both, but that's the basic breakdown.


----------

